# clicking noise in pipes when I turn on hot water



## jbonecpa (Aug 30, 2010)

I am experiencing a clicking (some might say a banging, but I think clicking better describes the sound) in my pipes when the hot water is turned on.

It starts out slow with a click every 4 to 5 seconds and slowly builds to a click every 1/2 second. The sound stops after about 45 seconds to a minute.

This only occurs when hot water is turned on. In my master bath, there are separate knobs for hot and cold and the clicking does not occur when the cold water is turned on. In all my showers there is only one knob and the clicking only occurs when the water is turned towards hot. This is occuring on both sides of my house. I have two hot water heaters. It also occurs when the dishwasher is turned on.

Can anybody tell me what is causing this. This has been occuring for 4 or 5 years - ever since I bought the house. The house is about 8 years old.

Thanks.


----------



## Rambo (Aug 29, 2010)

pipes expanding when hot water is ran..probly the pipe is in a tight hole:laughing:...try to trace it down...more than likely your just gonna have to live with it...


----------



## jbonecpa (Aug 30, 2010)

You mean the holes where the pipes are drilled through the headers are too small to allow the pipes to expand when the hot water is run?


----------



## fabrk8r (Feb 12, 2010)

This type of problem has been talked about numerous times just within the last few months.

If you use the search feature I think you'll find a lot of ideas to consider.

Here is one recent thread on the subject: http://www.diychatroom.com/f51/wood-pecker-wall-something-worse-68877/

And another: http://www.diychatroom.com/f7/tapping-knocking-noise-ceiling-floor-could-pipes-70874/


----------

